# Crotalus unicolor



## Stefan (May 6, 2010)

Hi all! Here are some pictures of some of my unicolors.

1.0 _Crotalus unicolor_:







0.1 _Crotalus unicolor_:


----------



## Slats (May 6, 2010)

Very nice. Great photos as always


----------



## bluereptile (May 6, 2010)

they are pretty awesomes snakes  could i ask what is there common name?


----------



## AllThingsReptile (May 6, 2010)

bluereptile said:


> they are pretty awesomes snakes  could i ask what is there common name?


death adders?? they look a lot like em


----------



## -Matt- (May 6, 2010)

lizardboii said:


> death adders?? they look a lot like em



Haha not adders.

Aruba Island Rattlesnake? Very nice snakes Stefan!


----------



## Stefan (May 6, 2010)

Thanks for the nice replies!

Matt is right, they are called Aruba island rattlesnakes


----------



## Sock Puppet (May 7, 2010)

Very nice Stefan, lovely animals


----------



## Colin (May 7, 2010)

great pics stefan..


----------

